# Hem tag printer/embroider that relabel customer supplied t-shirts



## pom (Nov 5, 2014)

I need hem tags printed and attached to 100 t-shirts I've imported from the UK, these come with washing instruction tags that needs to be removed, and the hem tags needs to be attaches. 

So, are there any quality hem tag makers that will also do relabeling in the US? I know Kiki kreations does this, but they're basde in Toronto, Canada, so shipping charges quickly becomes a problem.

Thanks!


----------



## pom (Nov 5, 2014)

bumpetibumpbump


----------

